# Odorless Mafia [night 3] -- mafia win



## 1. Luftballon (May 20, 2012)

all role pms have been sent.

night phase will last 24 hours unless all actions are submitted ealier. unsubmitted actions will not happen. no action is a valid action, but do send it in if it's intentional.

useful notes:



			
				sreservoir said:
			
		

> everyone is allowed to contact everyone else, but no guarantees are given about said other persons' alignment and win conditions.


self is a valid target.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Chief Zackrai is dead; you have ... okay, fine, 36 hours to discuss.


----------



## Zexion (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Hrm... do we not learn their alignment?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

chief zackrai is dead and not mafia, and you can have 36 hours starting now because I forgot _and_ forgot to change the phase, too.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 21, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

So any ideas?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

... not particularly? In the last game I played (also the only game I played recently) Zackrai did talk, but he wasn't an overwhelming contributor so... just seems like a regular Mafia kill to me.

On another note the lack of flavour text makes me sad. ;~;


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

It's not like it would be useful anyway; res seems more like it would write _misleading_ flavor text than anything.


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Arguing over flavor text can waste time, if it's not known to reflect what happened in the night.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Yeah, I know, but flavour text is just generally interesting! And personally I'm curious as to what res would write. Bloody, bloody murder? ... anyway.

res, we are allowed to abstain, yes? Are lynch votes not sent in randomized?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Yeah, I guess abstaining would be our best bet. :/


----------



## Mai (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



blazheirio889 said:


> res, we are allowed to abstain, yes? Are lynch votes not sent in randomized?


We know that unsubmitted actions don't happen; lynch votes being randomized are rarer than actions being randomized, so.

Abstaining could be a thing, I suppose.


----------



## Zexion (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Abstain is the best bet...


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

Well, it's pretty early in the day, and there may be new info yet... but chances of that are unlikely. But I think it wouldn't be such a good idea to jump on the abstain wagon so early.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, I know, but flavour text is just generally interesting! And personally I'm curious as to what res would write. Bloody, bloody murder? ... anyway.
> 
> res, we are allowed to abstain, yes? Are lynch votes not sent in randomized?


yes; no.


----------



## Zexion (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Well, it's pretty early in the day, and there may be new info yet... but chances of that are unlikely. But I think it wouldn't be such a good idea to jump on the abstain wagon so early.





blazheirio889 said:


> Yeah, I know, but flavour text is just  generally interesting! And personally I'm curious as to what res would  write. Bloody, bloody murder? ... anyway.


Yeah, I agree. We need to at least talk it over a little more. The post said 36 hours. It posted that yesterday at 3 pm (EST) which means we have until 3 am (EST) tomorrow. But, I agree that no flavour text sounds like it'd be fun being described by res.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

*Abstain*, then?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



Gym Leader Shizui said:


> Yeah, I agree. We need to at least talk it over a little more. The post said 36 hours. It posted that yesterday at 3 pm (EST) which means we have until 3 am (EST) tomorrow. But, I agree that no flavour text sounds like it'd be fun being described by res.


... oh, right, I have no sense of time. for reference, when I say "36 hours" I mean "at least 36 hours plus however much time it takes before I'm awake and checking tcod." if I'm _not_ around, by all means continue to discuss.

_There are eight things in a place. Suddenly, seven of them move. The other one doesn't. That one was Chief Zackrai, probably. They throw it out._


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*

By the way, res, could you change the title of the thread? It still says night 0 and is... rather confusing!


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



blazheirio889 said:


> By the way, res, could you change the title of the thread? It still says night 0 and is... rather confusing!


no!


----------



## DarkAura (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 0]*



sreservoir said:


> no!


yes!


uh, so what should we do now? The flavor text isn't exactly useful, so... Abstain?


----------



## Zexion (May 22, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 1]*

Well, we have until roughly 3 am EST. No leads = possible abstain

_why'd we just throw him out?_


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 1]*

right. I said 36 hours? is long past now, so eh, have a 24 hour night.

nobody dies.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 1]*

_There are seven things in a place. Suddenly, six of them move. The other one doesn't. That one was Gym Leader Shizui, probably. They throw it out._

Gym Leader Shizui is dead. 48 hour day, and I actually _will_ change the title this time.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

res writes the best flavour text. Additionally, Shizui hasn't been crossed out of the player list. And alignment?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 24, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> res writes the best flavour text. Additionally, Shizui hasn't been crossed out of the player list. And alignment?


right, that's a thing.

Gym Leader Shizui is dead and not mafia.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Shizui is dead... why? Is there a reason anyone would want to kill him? Sure, he talked alot, but he had reasons. Anyone else have any ideas?

_Abstain or Lynch_


----------



## Mai (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



Le Sabre said:


> Shizui is dead... why? Is there a reason anyone would want to kill him? Sure, he talked alot, but he had reasons. Anyone else have any ideas?
> 
> _Abstain or Lynch_


Reasons to talk? Like making the town more useful?

That's exactly why the mafia kill people. They don't _want_ the town to be useful.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

We should probably leave the question of "abstain or lynch" to some later time, when people have had time to view the thread and contribute.

Unfortunately I don't have information of my own to contribute, so... guys? Anything?


----------



## Le Sabre (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Your right, but we have nothing to go on.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Inactive lynch?


----------



## Mai (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

The most inactive person on here is Flora, and she _never_ posts. It wouldn't be that useful; her alignment doesn't really correspond to her level of activity.


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Well we need to try, don't we? Or else the Mafia will cut us down like weeds.


----------



## DarkAura (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Guys, we shouldn't inactive lynch. The mafia have been killing, so anyone inactive, like Flora, would have a less likelier chance of being mafia as opposed to someone who's been active.

We need to lynch, as JSA said. I'm more inclined to lynch JSA, Blazhy, or Mai, seeing as they have had the most posts (Technically, Mai had four since editing is frowned upon in mafia) and are the most active.

I noticed that player eight and player three are both dead, and eight minus three equals five, which is JSA's spot on the player list. Lynch JSA?

... I'm reading too much into stuff... But we need to lynch or else the mafia will kill us one by one.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 25, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



Applejack said:


> I noticed that player eight and player three are both dead, and eight minus three equals five, which is JSA's spot on the player list. Lynch JSA?


I think you are thinking too hard into this. But you may be right...? I don't know.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Inactive in terms of posts does not necessarily mean inactive in terms of night actions, so Flora has as much of a chance of being mafia as any of us. So if we lynch her, we either get rid of dead weight, or we strike a mafia member. Since we don't have any leads, lynching Flora is the best choice.

Lynching actives isn't really the best thing to do, either, because then no discussion will happen and the mafia will have a field day. Of course, they may be mafia too, but until they slip up or otherwise become suspicious, there are better lynch targets.

And... I'm pretty sure that the roles were given out by RNG. The subtraction thing seems extremely arbitrary, and combined with what I said in the previous paragraph, I don't think we should lynch JSA.


----------



## DarkAura (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> I don't think we should lynch JSA.


I know, I was mostly kidding on that. But you never know. He could be mafia just as much as any of us.

Meh, OK, I guess lynching Flora wouldn't do any harm. *Flora*


----------



## Flora (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Oh, geez...

Literally _all_ I can say on this is that I'm not Mafia. I have a _potentially_ useful night action, in that I can follow people and see who they targeted, but _apparently _I've been using it as dead weight (first night was Applejack with no result, second was Shizui which might not have counted because he was killed)

(also yes I do post, I just didn't here because I'm literally dead weight no matter what)


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Might not have counted as...? "No result" being what you received, you didn't get a result at all, what?


----------



## Flora (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



Mai said:


> Might not have counted as...? "No result" being what you received, you didn't get a result at all, what?


Just got "no result." Since mafia kills typically happen before everything else, I just kinda went with the assumption that he was killed before he could do anything


----------



## Mai (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



Flora said:


> Just got "no result." Since mafia kills typically happen before everything else, I just kinda went with the assumption that he was killed before he could do anything


I'm pretty sure most GMs let dead people's night actions work. It's a personal thing, though.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

That's pretty useful, actually. If someone's night actions have corresponded with deaths, then they're almost certainly mafia. 

So, I guess we shouldn't lynch Flora. Abstain, or go after someone else? Off the top of my head Applejack and Le Sabre are the two people who are least active after Flora, but that's certainly not to say they're dead weight since they do contribute, so eh, I'm not 100% comfortable lynching them.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Off the top of my head Applejack and Le Sabre are the two people who are least active after Flora, but that's certainly not to say they're dead weight since they do contribute, so eh, I'm not 100% comfortable lynching them.


My reason is because of the limited internet access. And after that, I have nothing of value to contribute.


----------



## DarkAura (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

Subtracting my vote for Flora. 

Um, we don't have any leads, and since everyone has been active and have been contributing, abstain?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 2]*

... right, so assuming that the vote against Flora was withdrawn, nobody dies. 24 hours.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 2]*

oh oops almost forgot this existed. nobody dies. minimum 24 hours.


----------



## Flora (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

So! info time.

Well, I stalked Mai last night, and it said she targeted me. And since no one died last night, that means she is most likely a Mafia or a healer.

I'm leaning towards Mafia, just to be safe.

So, *Mai,* do you have anything to say?


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



> anja: or whether res is actually doing its job properly. already screwed that up once.
> anja: or whether the responses actually mean what one might think they mean.
> anja: this does not necessarily say anything about the quality of the information.


(Anja is res, in this case.)

As you would expect me to say, I'm not mafia. I don't even _have_ a night action. I would nominate you for lynching, but you might have been misinformed (see quote). Assuming that I'm mafia is silly--if I was mafia I would actually avoid targeting you. You're bound to be healed as long as doctors are alive, after all; I could easily go after other targets. Sure, I'd run the risk of getting caught, but I could claim something else and probably convince enough people to at least force a tie.

You could also be alien. As everyone knows, no one died last night. What if you were activated? Sure, it might be quicker to go for a win now, but you convinced us yesterday you weren't worth being lynched. Arguing differently wouldn't work that well. 

Giving only two choices for what I could be, mafia or healer, you put yourself in a fine position for getting yourself lynched tomorrow. After all, I'd show up innocent when lynched! The mafia would assume a healer was gone, and it would also provide an excellent explanation for why you survived your nightkill. So they would feel free to vote for you tomorrow, claiming that you killed the doctor, and you could win...

Well, I'm going to *abstain.* Doing this so late in the game may not be the best idea, but it's better than the alternative.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> You could also be alien.


She could be Alien. But given the circumstances, it's unlikely that she is. Even if she was, she would not be activated. 

And there'd be no way you'd be healer. Because _I_ healed Flora.

I was hoping I wouldn't have to roleclaim, but I'm the healer. Night 0, I healed myself, and Flora's inspection said I targeted myself (res messed up when it said no result). Night 2, I healed Flora. (Forgot what I did on Night 1 though...)

So, *Mai*.


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Applejack said:


> She could be Alien. But given the circumstances, it's unlikely that she is. Even if she was, she would not be activated.
> 
> And there'd be no way you'd be healer. Because _I_ healed Flora.


Did I say I was healer? I even said I had no night action. My point was that if Flora is alien, it would be useful for her to say I was healer after I'm lynched--that way the mafia would be confident she wasn't activated.

Flora still might be activated.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I don't want to believe that Mai is bad, but no info points for or against her.

*Abstain*


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

But if she's activated and we don't lynch her today, the Mafia's just going to target her again tonight and kill her for good, right? If Applejack did heal her and she is alien and she isn't activated, the Mafia are hardly going to go after her, as they may well waste their night action and it'd be easier to get her lynched, since the town doesn't want an alien any more than the Mafia does.

But anyway, Flora, does your night action only show who targeted who /on the night you use it/ or /for the entire game/? Because if it's the latter, and Mai's actions don't correspond with the deaths, then... she's not Mafia, obviously. But if it's only for the night you track, then that is indeed pretty suspicious. Especially because you said that you didn't have a night action, and yet you targeted Flora... could you clarify, please?


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> But anyway, Flora, does your night action only show who targeted who /on the night you use it/ or /for the entire game/? Because if it's the latter, and Mai's actions don't correspond with the deaths, then... she's not Mafia, obviously. But if it's only for the night you track, then that is indeed pretty suspicious. Especially because you said that you didn't have a night action, and yet you targeted Flora... could you clarify, please?


Except that Flora wasn't killed, and saying that I targeted her would have about the same meaning as me targeting you. Seriously, Flora, would you have went after Applejack if you tracked her? Killing you at this point would just be silly--healers tend to protect inforoles, after all. All that you "know" is that I have a night action and apparently used it on you. Why are you so sure it was a killing one?

Here's _my_ clarification: I don't have a night action. Flora is either confusing herself, was misinformed, or is lying. I'm inclined to say lying, but.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

She didn't say she was sure it was a killing one. She said you could either be a doctor or Mafia, but was voting you for safety's sake. Applejack claimed doctor and said she healed Flora, so if you were Mafia and targeted her, then she wouldn't die anyway. So it isn't quite the same as if you'd targeted me.

If Flora is confusing herself, she just has to check her PMs again to verify, but that's not something we can debate, so. She may have been misinformed, especially because res said that it had screwed up once already - but Applejack says that Flora's info was incorrect on night 0. I don't think it's likely that res screwed up twice, and what you quoted seems to indicate it only screwed up once. And if Flora is lying, well, if we lynch you and you are not Mafia, then we'll turn on her, and so these lies wouldn't benefit her. I'm rather inclined to believe Flora at this point.

If you don't have a night action but Flora was targeted by you... a fourth option is that res is just screwing with us.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



			
				Mai said:
			
		

> Here's my clarification: I don't have a night action.


Are you _absolutely_ sure?


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Applejack said:


> Are you _absolutely_ sure?


Yes.


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> She didn't say she was sure it was a killing one. She said you could either be a doctor or Mafia, but was voting you for safety's sake. Applejack claimed doctor and said she healed Flora, so if you were Mafia and targeted her, then she wouldn't die anyway. So it isn't quite the same as if you'd targeted me.
> 
> If Flora is confusing herself, she just has to check her PMs again to verify, but that's not something we can debate, so. She may have been misinformed, especially because res said that it had screwed up once already - but Applejack says that Flora's info was incorrect on night 0. I don't think it's likely that res screwed up twice, and what you quoted seems to indicate it only screwed up once. And if Flora is lying, well, if we lynch you and you are not Mafia, then we'll turn on her, and so these lies wouldn't benefit her. I'm rather inclined to believe Flora at this point.
> 
> If you don't have a night action but Flora was targeted by you... a fourth option is that res is just screwing with us.


(On another note, there are a lot of roles other than doctor or mafia that could be targeting Flora... but in any case, I'm not any of them.)

You're right, we can't really debate Flora being misinformed without complete transcripts of what happened - still, the idea exists. But if I die (or another innocent is lynched today) and the mafia manages to pull off a kill tonight, they may be able to tie the vote. The town might be unable to lynch her.

That's also a possibility. I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I'm still keeping my vote. Flora's inspections have been proven to be accurate (Even with res messing up on mine, both results are perfectly accurate. My healing on Night 0 protected me from night actions, not just kills. It'd be perfectly natural for Flora to get No Result from me. Though res probably did it differently, which said I targeted myself. Accurate too. I did target myself.), and with your "no night action" alibi against Flora's inspection against you, well, this isn't looking too bright for you, now is it?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> a fourth option is that res is just screwing with us.


that is not incorrect. it would not surprise me.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Wait, Applejack, so are you a healer or a hider?


----------



## Flora (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> But anyway, Flora, does your night action only show who targeted who /on the night you use it/ or /for the entire game/? Because if it's the latter, and Mai's actions don't correspond with the deaths, then... she's not Mafia, obviously.


Only the night I use it.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

What's a hider? But my role PM says I'm a healer, so I'm not a hider.

I don't know what a hider is though...


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

And I assumed healings prevent all night actions targeted on me. They don't?

Either way, res screwed up the first time, and the not messed up result is accurate.


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Applejack said:


> I'm still keeping my vote. Flora's inspections have been proven to be accurate (Even with res messing up on mine, *both results are perfectly accurate.*


... I don't see how? So far there have been three actions from her. One is a piece of information that we know is wrong, another is of a dead person (and useless), and another is of me, which I know is wrong.


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Applejack said:


> And I assumed healings prevent all night actions targeted on me. They don't?
> 
> Either way, res screwed up the first time, and the not messed up result is accurate.


No. Typically, they only keep a person that's targeted by a killing role from dying.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Heals only prevent a person from being killed. It doesn't keep them from being inspected, for example. A hider, well, hides their target so they can't be targeted by anyone during the night.

res only said that it screwed up once - it may or may not have been with Flora's info, though... it probably is. Anyway, are we allowed to ask which piece of information was wrong? That would simplify things, and I think Flora, at least, has a right to know.


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Heals only prevent a person from being killed. It doesn't keep them from being inspected, for example. A hider, well, hides their target so they can't be targeted by anyone during the night.


Wait, I thought a hider is a role that hides _behind_ someone--they take on the actions the other person gets. So if the person they target dies, they die; if the other person gets silenced, presumably they do too.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Anyway, are we allowed to ask which piece of information was wrong?


yes.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

No, I meant the messed up one (Where Flora got no result form me) and the actual one (Where Flora's result was that I targeted myself). I though Healer's could prevent inspections on them, but apparently not. So the fixed inspection is accurate.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Wait whoops no, sorry, I was thinking of the wrong role. Not hider, but I don't remember its actual name... but my description of that role still stands.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

So then res, which piece of information was wrong? Or is only Flora allowed to ask that?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> So then res, which piece of information was wrong? Or is only Flora allowed to ask that?


I should not disclose that information. no.


----------



## Flora (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> res only said that it screwed up once - it may or may not have been with Flora's info, though... it probably is.


res PMed me specifically to tell me that it messed up my Night 0 inspection. Instead of being "No Result", it should have been "Applejack."


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Ah, alright. So that largely lessens the possibility of Applejack lying (if not outright eliminate it, but am wary of stating certainties). At this point, it's either Mai or Flora that's lying. Abstaining isn't really the best idea so late in the game, and voting Flora at this point would be pretty pointless... Not to mention I do find Mai rather suspicious. So, I'm going to have to vote *Mai* too. 

Sorry buddy ):


----------



## Mai (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> Ah, alright. So that largely lessens the possibility of Applejack lying (if not outright eliminate it, but am wary of stating certainties). At this point, it's either Mai or Flora that's lying. Abstaining isn't really the best idea so late in the game, and voting Flora at this point would be pretty pointless... Not to mention I do find Mai rather suspicious. So, I'm going to have to vote *Mai* too.
> 
> Sorry buddy ):


Oh, it's fine. I was looking for an excuse to do this anyway!

Now, healer seems like an important role right now...

**EXPLODE ON APPLEJACK**


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

_There were eight things. Then there were seven things. Then, six. Those six things were having a discussion when, suddenly, a thing exploded. And so then that thing had exploded. Another thing disappeared while that happened. Maybe it also exploded in the explosion?_

mai is dead. it was mafia.

applejack is dead. it was not mafia.

_And then there were four things._


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

... BOOM.

It's been a while since I've seen a terrorist explode...! Shame that our doctor's gone, but in a game this size, there's probably only one so Applejack would've been killed by Mafia... anyway.


----------



## DarkAura (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

...

Motherfucker.

(Ninja'd by GM)

'Night everyone. ^^


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Wut now?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Applejack said:


> ...
> 
> Motherfucker.
> 
> ...


... also applejack is disqualified.

also carry on, the terrorist has not ended the day. you still have discussion time.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

... wait a second, does discussion keep going or is it the night phase now?


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



sreservoir said:


> also carry on, the terrorist has not ended the day. you still have discussion time.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



blazheirio889 said:


> ... wait a second, does discussion keep going or is it the night phase now?


yes.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

res I see my ninjakeyboardness has rubbed off onto you!

... well then, now what? Our leads have pretty much been used up. Now that Mai's been revealed as Mafia I'm quite sure Flora was telling the truth, so there's no need to lynch her, there.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

What about JSA...?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

... what about JSA? He hasn't logged on since this day phase started, so we should at least give him time to read, catch up, and contribute.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Alright, we'll wait.


_He is the only one that we haven't reveled as Mafia or Not._


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Well, we haven't revealed you as not Mafia yet. Nor is there conclusive evidence that I am not Mafia... but that's going off on a tangent.

Actually wait, something just occurred to me. If Mai was the terrorist, then she didn't have a night action, and so Flora was lying about being targeted by her, right? And since the Mafia do not know who the terrorist is, and vice versa, Flora really could have been trying to frame Mai. After all, Mai is a prominent player and is likely to be healed, making her an undesirable night kill target.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Oh wow, yeah. I will reveal, I am not Mafia, but my night action is useful.

Flora, Le Sabre, JSA, and blazhy... But I am not Mafia.
Flora, JSA, and blazhy... What do you all have to say?


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

Anyone can say they're not Mafia, and that they have a useful night action. Vagueness just begs suspicion, really. 

Not to say everyone should roleclaim at the moment... We do have a lead in Flora, right now, and it'd be best to pursue that before we all roleclaim and root out the Mafia. Right now I'm pretty suspicious of Flora because of reasons I stated in my previous post and am too lazy to repeat.


----------



## Flora (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

...okay that's weird.

I definitely got a response saying that Mai targeted me.

unless if I target a Mafia it states who the entire Mafia targeted...but terrorists aren't typically in on Mafia activity...

okay res is probably trolling me now.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I can always talk to you about it. But what about you, blazhy? 

_Mafia_ or _Not_?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



Le Sabre said:


> I can always talk to you about it. But what about you, blazhy?
> 
> _Mafia_ or _Not_?


yes -- though not because bluzzy is mafia, but because of your question.

pay close attention to wording.

also useful notes 





> 28 May 12, 06:32 PM muh muhten: one might note that one's role does whatever it purports to do, barring interference from other effects: neither more nor less.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I don't see why the entire Mafia faction would share targets, especially since the terrorist is not directly involved in the actual Mafia's activities. And while res may be screwing with us, its screwing around is rarely baseless, and I don't really see the connection with Mai targeting you, Flora... So I'm still inclined to think you lied in order to frame Mai.

If you must know, I'm not Mafia, and I too have a useful night action. But unless you reveal yours, Le Sabre, I'm not very inclined to reveal mine.


----------



## Flora (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

*sigh* I'm honestly not gonna win this fight, Mafia or not. Maybe I _did_ misunderstand my night action, which is the most likely happenstance.

Eh, I'll vote *myself* off and save you guys the trouble of figuring out who might be Mafia; I've run out of any defenses as it is.


----------



## Le Sabre (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*



sreservoir said:


> yes -- though not because bluzzy is mafia, but because of your question.
> 
> pay close attention to wording.
> 
> also useful notes


Yea, I noticed that.



			
				res said:
			
		

> yes -- though *not because bluzzy is mafia*, but because of your question.


What do you mean, res?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 28, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I mean exactly what I said. it is not because bluzzy is mafia.

nor is it because the sky is green; nor is it because allie's computer has an internet connection.


----------



## blazheirio889 (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

I think it's just because res can't miss an opportunity to give a mathematician answer. :P As the GM, res isn't going to give out game-changing information (blatantly, at least).

And well, Flora's post sounds like an admission to defeat to me, so... *Flora*, I suppose.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [day 3]*

okay okay fine, _Now the four things that are still things do a thing and then a thing happens to a thing and there are three things, which is four things minus one things. That that was Flora, probably._

flora is a dead not mafia, 24 hours or thereabout  although if _certain people_ send in their actions sufficiently quickly, it can end sooner.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (May 29, 2012)

*Re: Odorless Mafia [night 3]*

the single meaningful night action has been sent in, and while details may vary, there is simply no way for mafia to lose at this point.


----------

